

Jottly: A New, Free "Tweet-Style" Productivity Web App - WritelyDesigned
http://jottlyapp.com/

======
landongn
Looks like the vast majority of this is built as a wordpress plugin. You may
run into scaling issues due to the massive amounts of overhead within the
wp_loop for this to be something sustainable long term.

Looking through the rendered source somewhat confirms this, and puts together
a darker picture of sloppy, jQuery riddled javascript flung into whatever
context it was needed.

I don't know how this is much better than asana (which is totally free, and
quite performant) or tools like Firetask, Things, or any other myriad GTD
tools. It's simply slower than those, and that's unfortunate.

Congrats on shipping something. Please take the time to polish it up as your
immediate next step.

edit: Yikes. Wordpress isn't as secure as you think it is. things like this:

[https://jottlyapp.com/wp-
admin/post.php?action=delete&amp;po...](https://jottlyapp.com/wp-
admin/post.php?action=delete&amp;post=3507&amp;_wpnonce=f700f58989)

as a direct action within your application isn't such a great idea.

~~~
mikhailt
Wow. Sorry, I can't support any web apps that modifies the wordpress app into
something else. It's pretty much like using Flash to power the Login forms on
website.

It's an automatic deal breaker for me.

I do hope Jottly reconsiders this and I'll try when this happens.

I wish you guys the best luck on this though.

------
ea777
Interesting for sure, but a couple big issues:

1\. It's slow. I've come to expect a full JS front-end app for productivity
tools nowadays, page loads feel _very_ laggy.

2\. They request your password in the email you have to send them to delete
your account!!! That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.

------
grageth
Just some feedback. I like new shiny things so thought I would check it out. I
think you need to take a look at asana
([http://asana.com/](http://asana.com/)) and decide if you're just trying to
do the same thing they are doing. Because they are doing it REALLY well. \- I
think the aesthetics are great, but for me personally there is just too much
whitespace. \- The time for a jot to save is just too long. \- The fact the
page refreshes on new jots is very distracting and in today's world of
Angular/Ember/Backbone you shouldn't be refreshing pages.

Will definitely have another look should you do some updates, but really you
have a lot of work to do to bring the app up to par with asana. Because I
think that's your direct and already established competition.

------
hkjer
Made something similar years ago for devs. Not nearly as polished though:
[http://hkjels.github.io/ntask/](http://hkjels.github.io/ntask/)

------
teleclimber
Wasn't there a site that collected all the apps and SaaS products that were
shown being used in a coffee-shop setting on their home page?

Too bad I can't find it because I really want to submit this.

------
mkaziz
This looks like a great idea. The only thing I'm concerned about it the work
it will probably require to organize my "jots".

------
xxdesmus
Verification emails don't seem to be going out.... I can't imagine it's an
issue on Gmail's side.

------
thefool
Thought it was [http://www.jotly.co/](http://www.jotly.co/) at first...

------
xxdesmus
Should get some CloudFlare caching on that site. :) Looks nice though,
interested to give it a try.

------
scottmagdalein
First glance: it's really pretty.

